# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Start of my S4 with DS Log

## Okinawa_Power

Hello all I have gotten the supplements that I wanted and today I started my S4 and DS cycle. I plan on running this cycle for four weeks:

S4: 50/50/50/50
E-Stane: 2 Caps/3Caps/3Caps/4Caps
X-Tren : 2Caps/3Caps/3Caps/4Caps

Based upon my sides I will either go up or go down. This stack is the same as SPAWN and I had great results with SPAWN. I am using S4 to help me with joint pain that comes with gaining extra strength....I will update everyday........Wish me luck...... :7up:

----------


## charlesriley

good luck and i would appreciate any pm's about this cycle

----------


## liftsmore

Excellent, another log.

So you are cycling sarms for a month?

----------


## bass

great, give it 10 days or so to feel the effects on the joints, also take joint support supplements as well...good luck bro...

----------


## endus

good luck. Looking forward to your experience. I've started mine on Halloween (10/31) and hopefully I'll have something to report in another week or so.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

I forgot to give you my stats:

5'7"
202 as of this morning
BF: 11%

I am looking forward to keeping this log as detailed as possible. 

I am gonig to split the dosage up 25mg in the morning and 25mg before I work out. Does this sound good? Bass please let me know. Thanks...

----------


## bass

what’s this, now i am the expert on SARMs ? LOL...

if i am not mistaking, muscle grow while you are resting, so a dose after workout is a good idea, that’s what i did anyway...this is all new, i am sure there are better ways to cycle it but time and more guinea pigs like us will help achieve the optimal usage of S4...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> whats this, now i am the expert on SARMs ? LOL...
> 
> if i am not mistaking, muscle grow while you are resting, so a dose after workout is a good idea, thats what i did anyway...this is all new, i am sure there are better ways to cycle it but time and more guinea pigs like us will help achieve the optimal usage of S4...



Yes you are Bass. Because if your detailed log on S4 you should be made a moderator for this section!!! I will start taking it in the morning and then after I work out. Thanks for the advice. OKP

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Today was my second dose of my supps that I am taking. Of course I have felt no different because it was only day one. Only side that I have is a serious headache since I started taking my supps. I am drinking a lot of water. I am trying to "bulk" so I am eating like a freaking Pig....Clean though......I know the the E-Stane and X-Tren will take about 7 days to kick in....I don't know how long before the S4 kicks in....Bass has told me 10 days for me to feel the affects of S4 on my joints so that is a good thing because that is when I will need it best. I will be posting everyday.....Keep coming back for updates.....

Note: If you want to see my before pictures go to Members Pictures. Those pictures were taken 3 weeks ago while I was dieting........I will post pictures everyweek to see my progress.....Wish me luck.......Let's all get ****ing huge!!!!!!

----------


## bass

holy shit Okinawa, you look huge dude! here is the link to your photos in case its hard to find,

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=405065

i can't wait to see your end results...and good luck with your cycle.

----------


## endus

Holy crap, I'm definitely not posting my picture. I was already self conscious and your pics made me look like big fat pig  :Frown:

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> holy shit Okinawa, you look huge dude! here is the link to your photos in case its hard to find,
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=405065
> 
> i can't wait to see your end results...and good luck with your cycle.





> Holy crap, I'm definitely not posting my picture. I was already self conscious and your pics made me look like big fat pig


Thank you both for your comments. I will post a picture next Wednesday so we can start comparing to my current pictures. 

Endus post your pictures brother!!!! I am not the leanest guy on the block that is for sure.....Just trying to get big is all.....

----------


## **TOP**

I subscribed to your thread big O Hopefully you will gain 900 lbs of lean mass and your squat will go up 6,000 lbs!!! hahaha TOP  :Welcome:

----------


## liftsmore

Your 'before' pics look better than most people's 'after' pics.

So you will continue to diet while on the sarms cycle?

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> I subscribed to your thread big O Hopefully you will gain 900 lbs of lean mass and your squat will go up 6,000 lbs!!! hahaha TOP



LMFAO!! Top you are to damn funny!!! 900LBS huh? Wow, I might be able to compete in Mr. Olympia with that weight!!!!! You should start a log also!!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello All......

Day 3 of my cycle and feel a bit more pumped this morning than I have since finishing my diet. Seems I am getting more vascular also....Viens coming in through my chest and my shoulders that were not there before. This is my diet so far since starting bulk:

0530: 60gms Protein Shake/Tren /Stane/25ml S4
0730: 12 Eggs 8 whites/4 with yolk, 6oz Chicken Breast
1030: 14oz Beef (NY Strip Steak) w/Vegs
1230: 2 Large Hamburgers with fries no salt (Hey I can cheat)
1430: 6 oz Chicken Breast w/Vegs
1730: 60gms Protein Shake/BCAA's/Tren/Stane
1730-1930: Lifting some heavy ass weights!!!!!
1945: 60gms Protein Shake/BCAA's/25ml S4
2000: 1/2 Chicken (Rostessary) w/potatoes/vegs
2200: 5 Turkey sandwiches w/ 5 slices per sandwich
2300: 120gms Protein Shake

This is what I eat yesterday and will continue like this thoughout my cycle. I have put on 3lbs since starting (From the amount of food) I plan to get to 225lbs this cycle.........We shall see.......

----------


## bass

holy shit, eating like that you'll be a monster when you are done! i know its probably too soon, but do you feel any difference in your joints, any improvement?

----------


## **TOP**

> Hello All......
> 
> Day 3 of my cycle and feel a bit more pumped this morning than I have since finishing my diet. Seems I am getting more vascular also....Viens coming in through my chest and my shoulders that were not there before. This is my diet so far since starting bulk:
> 
> 0530: 60gms Protein Shake/Tren /Stane/25ml S4
> 0730: 12 Eggs 8 whites/4 with yolk, 6oz Chicken Breast If you are open for critique i would say add some carbs here earlier in your day.
> 1030: 14oz Beef (NY Strip Steak) w/Vegs
> 1230: 2 Large Hamburgers with fries no salt (Hey I can cheat)
> 1430: 6 oz Chicken Breast w/Vegs
> ...


You didnt ask me but im watchinout for my boyyyy cuz he watches out fo me! TOP :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> You didnt ask me but im watchinout for my boyyyy cuz he watches out fo me! TOP


Thanks for looking out Top!!! I will add Oatmeal to my first meal of the day. I know that is a lot of bread.....Should I just add more meat to each slice? As for the fats will flaxseed oil surfice or should I go buy some fish oil? Thanks again Top!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> holy shit, eating like that you'll be a monster when you are done! i know its probably too soon, but do you feel any difference in your joints, any improvement?


Bass I have felt a better improvement in my joints. I didn't want to say anything because of the short amount of time, however when I lifted heavy yesterday I didn't get the same pain in my elbow that I usually do. By the way I did back......Thanks for asking and for your input!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> You didnt ask me but im watchinout for my boyyyy cuz he watches out fo me! TOP


Sorry Top one more question. Are you saying I should take the BCAA's during my workout instead of before? That does make more sense!!!! Should I continue to take them after my workout as well? Thanks!!!

----------


## **TOP**

> Thanks for looking out Top!!! I will add Oatmeal to my first meal of the day. I know that is a lot of bread.....Should I just add more meat to each slice? As for the fats will flaxseed oil surfice or should I go buy some fish oil? Thanks again Top!!!


Personally i would eliminate the bread toatally. But if you must keep it then make 2-3 sand. instead of 5 .It would actually be better IMO to have the turkey with 2 tbs natty peanut butter. This way your calories and energy stay up higher without the unwanted bread! Also i would splurge on the fish oil due to its wonderful blood pressure reduction properties,because im sure B.P. is a side on what you are taking.






> Sorry Top one more question. Are you saying I should take the BCAA's during my workout instead of before? That does make more sense!!!! Should I continue to take them after my workout as well? Thanks!!!


Im saying its optimal to take the BCAAs alone and seperate from the protein shake. The BCAAs are a individual chain of nutrients than when sent into battle alone quickly destroy the enemy without being slown down by its successor,"the protein shake" Does that make any sense? Whts the point in buying the BCAAs seperated if you are just gonna put them back in? So drink them while training that way they will be alone then when done training drink the shake!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Personally i would eliminate the bread toatally. But if you must keep it then make 2-3 sand. instead of 5 .It would actually be better IMO to have the turkey with 2 tbs natty peanut butter. This way your calories and energy stay up higher without the unwanted bread! Also i would splurge on the fish oil due to its wonderful blood pressure reduction properties,because im sure B.P. is a side on what you are taking.
> 
> Top Bread will be eliminated....I will go and buy some fish oil and stop being cheap
> 
> 
> 
> Im saying its optimal to take the BCAAs alone and seperate from the protein shake. The BCAAs are a individual chain of nutrients than when sent into battle alone quickly destroy the enemy without being slown down by its successor,"the protein shake" Does that make any sense? Whts the point in buying the BCAAs seperated if you are just gonna put them back in? So drink them while training that way they will be alone then when done training drink the shake!


I will ingest my BCAA's during my work out!!!! Thanks again brother!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Your 'before' pics look better than most people's 'after' pics.
> 
> So you will continue to diet while on the sarms cycle?


liftsmore, sorry I missed your post!! Thanks for the comments....Nah i'm not dieting while on the cycle I am trying to gain an additional 20-25lbs of weight, however I am trying to keep it LBM and not fat. I am eating like a horse and trying to eat a "little" clean....My friend Top is going to keep me in check.....I will more than likely bulk until March and then diet for 3 months until end of Jun.....I might...big might compete in a local show next year....But Top really has to plan my diet for me so I can get ripped like him!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Been taking my S4 as soon as I wake up along with Tren /Stane and then after I work out based on Bass's advice (Thanks)....I did my leg workout today:

Front Squats: 135 X 12, 225 X 8, 225 X 8
Back Squats: 225 x 12, 315 x 10, 315 x 10
Hack Squats: 2 Plates x 10, 3 Plates x 8, 4 Plates x 6

Reverse Leg Curls: 90 x 10, 110 x 8, 110 x 8
Lying Leg Curls: 100 x 10, 120 x 8, 140 x 6
Stiff Leg DL's: 135 x 10, 225 x 10, 225 x 10, 225 x 10

I felt really tired today so I didn't go heavy....Don't know if it is the Tren/Stane or just because I worked out this morning and not the afternoon. I work out around 1730 the rest of the week........I only had 2 meals in me before working out.......I usually have 5 meals in me.........Live and learn...Never again......

If you want me to I can post what I am eating everyday???? Let me know.......
No bad sides so far.......To early anyway......

Good Sides are I have went from 202 to 209 as of today......I feel like I am gaining some fat around my midsection already....Maybe because of the amount of food I am eating.......

Should I be doing at least 30 minutes of Cardio even though I am doing a bulking cycle? Top please chime in....Thanks.......

----------


## **TOP**

> liftsmore, sorry I missed your post!! Thanks for the comments....Nah i'm not dieting while on the cycle I am trying to gain an additional 20-25lbs of weight, however I am trying to keep it LBM and not fat. I am eating like a horse and trying to eat a "little" clean....My friend Top is going to keep me in check.....I will more than likely bulk until March and then diet for 3 months until end of Jun.....I might...big might compete in a local show next year....But Top really has to plan my diet for me so I can get ripped like him!!!!!!!!!!



Fashizzl!!!!








> Been taking my S4 as soon as I wake up along with Tren /Stane and then after I work out based on Bass's advice (Thanks)....I did my leg workout today:
> 
> Front Squats: 135 X 12, 225 X 8, 225 X 8
> Back Squats: 225 x 12, 315 x 10, 315 x 10
> Hack Squats: 2 Plates x 10, 3 Plates x 8, 4 Plates x 6
> 
> Reverse Leg Curls: 90 x 10, 110 x 8, 110 x 8
> Lying Leg Curls: 100 x 10, 120 x 8, 140 x 6
> Stiff Leg DL's: 135 x 10, 225 x 10, 225 x 10, 225 x 10
> ...


This is a personal choice! Ive been around 225 before and when i have to cut pre contest it takes so much effort to lose the fat i feel as if the muscle i gained is being sacrificed. I dont beleive in "off season bulk" anymore .on any give day during the year im cut,always, no exceptions! The reason why is if there is a modeling job or something that comes up im able to hit my target within 4 weeks and not the needed 16 weeks i used to need for contest. Im sure Fireguy would probably say the same,if you are gonna compete naturally its IMO to try and stay as lean as possible during the "off season" we can not diet down as far as an AAS user. As far as cardio goes i wouldnt do that i would just make the adjustments to the diet,like your 500 turkey sands. at night lol! And clean everything else as needed.....TOP

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Top first 2 meals were as follows:

0730: 60gms Protein Shake (I don't count this as a meal)
1030: 3 Cups Oatmeal with 8 eggs 5 whites/3 w/Yokes
1230: 1/2 Pound Chicken Breast w/Macro Salad
1330: Hit the gym

I felt like total shit in the gym......

As I am writing this I just ate my last meal of the day which was 1 Pound of chicken with 4 table spoons of PB.

By the way TOP I am feeling like a fat ****ing turd!!!!!

I will not do cardio until I start dieting in March........Top I will send you what I eat everyweek if you can check it out for me. Thanks again Brother!!

By the way TOP my wife said you look really good in your pictures that you posted awile back!!!!! You big hunk of a man!!!!! LOL!!!!

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I have to say , you are a monster in your pics . Look great .

I don't see much for fiber in your diet .
I suggest some fiber powder added to protein shakes . 
If you feel fat , its not your body fat , Its the food your carrying .

If you are tired of the tasteless meals , lacking condiments . Think about avocado slices or hummus . Calories with good fats that add flavor .

Replacing a meat with vegetarian beans will also slim waistline . Still getting protein and added fiber to push out digested foods .

I don't believe you had asked for my advice . I saw you posted feeling fat and sluggish .
I know increased calories , increase intestinal stress . If your pushing heavy weights . works better on light feet .

Good luck and keep going !

----------


## **TOP**

> Top first 2 meals were as follows:
> 
> 0730: 60gms Protein Shake (I don't count this as a meal) I count them as meals,they are macros,dont sell out the shakes for they are great helpers!1030: 
> 3 Cups Oatmeal with 8 eggs 5 whites/3 w/Yokes That alot of oatmeal,do you feel bloated after ingestion? Thats around 160 carbs .
> 1230: 1/2 Pound Chicken Breast w/Macro Salad
> 1330: Hit the gym
> 
> I felt like total shit in the gym......
> 
> ...


HAHA tell her thanks and ill be posting some in the near future that will blow everyone away!! The new transformation is top secret classified! lol

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Been taking my S4 in the morning and after I work out. Today I worked Arms....Felt really strong.....Did the following:

Cable extensions 90 x 10, 120 x 10, 155 x 8
Skull Crushers w/straight bar: 70 x 12, 90 x 10, 110 x 12 super set with close grip did 10 Reps each weight after I was done with skulls
DB Extensions: 70 x 15, 105 x 10, 120 x 8, 140 x 6
Cable Pushdowns: Went up to 170 starting at 110 with 12 reps each set
Machine Dips: 200 x 12, 250 x 10, 280 x 8 with last set going down to 110 for 25 reps

Straight bar curls: 45 x 15, 65 x 12, 85 x 10, 110 x 6
EZ Bar Preacher Curls super set with DB Preacher: Weight went up to 75 on camber with 4 sets with reps in the 10-12 range, with a 20lb DB for 10 more reps each arm
Alternate DB Curls (Standing) 35 x 10, 45 x 10, 50 x 8
Machine Curls: This machine focuses on the peak of your bicept so I start with 20lbs and work my way up to 60 going to failure
Hammer Curls: Start with 35 and work my way up to 60 with the reps being 10-12 4 sets
Cable reverse Curls: Start with 55 and go up to 120 with reps being 10-12 4 sets

Calves: 
Standing calve raises: 135 x 25, 225 x 20, 315 x 15, 405 x 15, 495 x 10 final set doing drop sets to failure
Seated calve raises: 90lbs 5 sets each to failure.

I felt really good today. I have to mention the vision problem also with S4 at night it is really bad, I can't see to the sides....Other then that there have been no sides. My Tren /Stane is finally kicking in and I expect it to be at 100% by next week. I am still taking only 2 caps a day of each. I will move to 3 caps a day next Wednesday........That is all for now.......Thanks for reading.....

----------


## bass

i am exhausted just reading your routines! how long were you in the gym?

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> i am exhausted just reading your routines! how long were you in the gym?


Bass I am only in the gym for about an hour and a half. I have stopped taking 3 minute breaks between sets and moved it down to 1 1/2 minutes.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> I have to say , you are a monster in your pics . Look great .
> 
> I don't see much for fiber in your diet .
> I suggest some fiber powder added to protein shakes . 
> If you feel fat , its not your body fat , Its the food your carrying .
> 
> If you are tired of the tasteless meals , lacking condiments . Think about avocado slices or hummus . Calories with good fats that add flavor .
> 
> Replacing a meat with vegetarian beans will also slim waistline . Still getting protein and added fiber to push out digested foods .
> ...


Don't wanna be old that is some great advice!! I am going to add about a gram of fiber to my shakes. Thank you for the advice and the comments.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Day six went well....I worked Shoulders. I took my S4 with Tren /Stane this morning and I waited until after my workout to take my second dose. Here is my work out:

DB Press: 70 x 10, 80 x 10, 90 x 8
Military Press (To Front) 135 x 15, 225 x 12, 245 x 10
Side Lat Raises: 25 x 15, 35 x 10, 45 x 8

Seated DB Shrugs: 45 x 25, 55 x 20, 70 x 15
Shrugs (Front) 135 x 15, 225 x 20, 315 x 15, 405 x 12
Shrugs (Rear) 135 x 15, 225 x 15, 315 x 12
Upright Rows: 70 x 12, 90 x 10, 110 x 8

I calculated my calorie intake to 4,320 before my last meal for tonight. I will be taking some pictures tomorrow......

Just some thoughts about my Cycle.....I feel myself getting stronger and my joints are not hurting as much as they used too. I like the pumped up look that I have walking around. I am not taking any other supps besides the Tren/Stane/S4 meaning no NO, no Creatine.....I will not even take during PCT because I feel Creatine bloats me when I go to 10mg a day so I stopped taking it. I will write again tomorrow and post some pictures.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello All....Today I worked Back. I have gone from 2 caps a day to 3 caps a day. S4 dosage has stayed the same 50mg a day. I did the following work out:

BB Bent over row: 135 x 15, 225 x 12, 275 x 8
T-Bar Rows: 2 Plates x 15, 3 Plates x 12, 4 Plates x 10
Pull Downs: 125 x 15, 170 x 10, 225 x 8
Close Grip Pull Downs: 70 x 25, 100 x 20, 125 x 15
Seated Rows (Wide Grip) 90 x 20, 125 x 15, 145 x 10
Deadlifts: 315 x 1, 405 x 1, 425 x 1 (Felt weak on this movement today)

Standing Calve raises: 5 Sets to failure using 225
Seated: 90lbs x 5 sets x to failure.

I have intensified my workouts. Next week I will go lighter for more reps to shock them and to change up my routine. So far I have went from 202 to 209. I am sure I have gained some fat, but that is what happens when you bulk........I am going to take pictures later so you all can see if there are any changes to my body.....Thanks for reading

----------


## Okinawa_Power

All here are some updated pictures. Let me know what you think.....

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Here are some more.....It has only been a week.....If you want to see my before pictures go to this link . http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=405065 Thanks again. Critique away......

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Man honestly props... I was feeling like shit because for the past 8 weeks my diet has been a complete mess, and I was only fitting in one workout a week.... And it wasn't even good.... Now after seeing how my body has deteriorated so fast and seeing how much you have improved I'll be hitting the gym congrats 

You are looking awesome, I'm sure u will look damn good when you cut ... Props on the back

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Man honestly props... I was feeling like shit because for the past 8 weeks my diet has been a complete mess, and I was only fitting in one workout a week.... And it wasn't even good.... Now after seeing how my body has deteriorated so fast and seeing how much you have improved I'll be hitting the gym congrats 
> 
> You are looking awesome, I'm sure u will look damn good when you cut ... Props on the back


Elpropiotorvic thanks for the comments!!!! Now get back in that gym and lift some heavy ass weights!!!!! I know you have it in you!!!!

----------


## **TOP**

Why did you just post pics of jay cutler O ??? ..........LOL lookin good!! :Welcome:

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Why did you just post pics of jay cutler O ??? ..........LOL lookin good!!



Thanks for the comments TOP!!!! Gonna need your help after this bulk!!!!! Post some pictures of you soon!!!!!  :7up:

----------


## bass

> Why did you just post pics of jay cutler O ??? ..........LOL lookin good!!


LMAO....

Hey Okinawa, i compared your last photos to these ones, a huge difference. your back and shoulders stands out the most, then your chest definitely got bigger, your upper abs are more defined, and finally your veins are more prominent. excellent work bro, i am inspired...

----------


## toothache

You are looking good. Awesome back!!

----------


## FireGuy

My knowledge on SARM's is not enough that I would feel comfortable giving any advice on them. It looks like TOP has the diet under control. Just glancing at it I think you could drop the protein some and replace the calories with carbs and/or fat. One of the biggest mistakes or misconceptions I see is people running their protein too high when bulking. 
Looking big as ever O Power, dont me afraid to mix in some more cardio just cause you are bulking.

----------


## Kiki

Wow man, your shoulders Onikawa are utterly ridiculous.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> My knowledge on SARM's is not enough that I would feel comfortable giving any advice on them. It looks like TOP has the diet under control. Just glancing at it I think you could drop the protein some and replace the calories with carbs and/or fat. One of the biggest mistakes or misconceptions I see is people running their protein too high when bulking. 
> Looking big as ever O Power, dont me afraid to mix in some more cardio just cause you are bulking.


FireGuy1 thanks for the advice. I will relook my protein intake and adjust. I will also throw in about 15-20 min of cardio a day. Thanks again.




> Wow man, your shoulders Onikawa are utterly ridiculous.


Thanks Kiki!!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> LMAO....
> 
> Hey Okinawa, i compared your last photos to these ones, a huge difference. your back and shoulders stands out the most, then your chest definitely got bigger, your upper abs are more defined, and finally your veins are more prominent. excellent work bro, i am inspired...



Bass thanks for all the great comments!!! You are the inspiration for me using S4!!! Thanks again for all you knowledge!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> You are looking good. Awesome back!!


Thanks toothache!!! And go to the dentist for that hurting tooth!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all.....Today I worked chest and it is the second day that I upped my cycle to 3 caps a day for both Stane/Tren . My workout follows:

DB Flat Bench: 30 x 50, 110 x 12, 130 x 8, 140 x 6 (Those ****ing 150s are just laughing at me, been meaning to give them a try....guess i'm scared)
Flat Bench: 135 x 20, 225 x 10, 315 x 8 followed by a drop set down to 135 to failure
DB Incline Bench: 70 x 10, 90 x 8, 105 x 6
Machine Press: Start at 170 up to 245 to failure then back down
Pec Deck: Start at 50 up to 110 to failure
Dips: 3 sets to failure.......****ing chest was pumped!!!!!!!!!! 

Abs: Hanging leg lifts 4 Sets x Failure
Seated Crunches: 4 Sets starting at 50 up to 150 until failure. Abs where hurting like a bitch...Felt like someone kicked me in the gut  :Nutkick: .......

Eating was a problem today because my job had me running around like a chicken so I did not eat well........I will make up the calories tonight and eat at least 3 meals before bed......

Thanks for reading....

----------


## verino

You have great size. Wish i had your back!! haha nice work.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> You have great size. Wish i had your back!! haha nice work.


Verino thanks for the comments!!

----------


## bass

Okinawa, you are smart to hold back on more weights, the last thing you want is an injury, and believe me its not hard to get one! friend mine visited me yesterday, he used to bench 300 pounds when he was 16 years old, now he is 45, and last year he pushed it to 400 for few reps and snap, he blow his shoulder cuff, and now can never go back doing heavy weights. I am glad your got a good head on your HUGE shoulders...keep working buddy, you will look awesome...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Okinawa, you are smart to hold back on more weights, the last thing you want is an injury, and believe me its not hard to get one! friend mine visited me yesterday, he used to bench 300 pounds when he was 16 years old, now he is 45, and last year he pushed it to 400 for few reps and snap, he blow his shoulder cuff, and now can never go back doing heavy weights. I am glad your got a good head on your HUGE shoulders...keep working buddy, you will look awesome...


Thanks Bass...I am going to hold back for awhile!!!!! How is your PCT going? Are you done? How do you feel? I bet your getting sliced right now!!!!! Let me know how it is going!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all....Workout follows:

Squats: 135 x 15, 225 x 12, 315 x 8, 405 x 6, 315 x 6, 225 x 8, 225 x 8, 225 x 8, 225 x 8....Yeah lots of sets.....Legs gotta grow!!!!!!!!!

Leg Press:
200 x 15, 400 x 12, 600 x 10, 800 x 8 back down to 400 x 12, 400 x 12, 200 x 20, 20 x 20<---------For the last sets I use a very wide stance......

Leg Extensions: 70 X 15, 110 X 12, 170 X 10 down to 150 down to 30 each set to failure.

Reverse Leg Curls: 70 X 25, 110 X 15, 160 X 12

Lying Leg Curls: 100 X 10 120 X 8, 140 X 6 

Walking Lunges: 90lbs walked about 25 feet and went back. 110lbs same as before

Abbductions: Went up to 200lbs for 4 sets 15 reps each set.

Thanks for reading.

----------


## bass

> Thanks Bass...I am going to hold back for awhile!!!!! How is your PCT going? Are you done? How do you feel? I bet your getting sliced right now!!!!! Let me know how it is going!!!


i am defiantly loosing muscles due to cardio and strict dieting. yesterday did chest, not as good as the last one, felt weaker. i am also getting this mild acne on my face, it doesn't look or feel like an acne, it feels more like dots of cold-sore, its very painful. not sure if its the PCT, but i am ending it this Sunday, then off for one week then the blood test after that.

Dude, your workouts are insane! i can't wait to see your results...

----------


## **TOP**

O I just thought of something,here me out and if im off base please inform me and anyone else for that matter. I deal with the diet side of things and dont have a great knowledge of AAS or pro hormones for that matter but i was thinking about your cycle.....

E-Stane: 2 Caps/3Caps/3Caps/4Caps
X-Tren : 2Caps/3Caps/3Caps/4Caps

Now with this you are tapering up so its like climbing the ladder and at the 4th month jumping off and hoping to be caught by PCT,right?

would it be more beneficial to run it like this?
............week1/week2./week2.5/week3/week4
E-Stane: 2 Caps/3Caps/4 caps/3Caps/2Caps
X-Tren: 2Caps/3Caps4caps//3Caps/2Caps


That way its more of a spike in the middle of the cycle, then a stepping down towards the end of the cycle?

IM NOT SAYING TO DO THIS,im asking does this make more sense? and if not why? Anyone......bueller....bueller....lol......TOP

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> O I just thought of something,here me out and if im off base please inform me and anyone else for that matter. I deal with the diet side of things and dont have a great knowledge of AAS or pro hormones for that matter but i was thinking about your cycle.....
> 
> E-Stane: 2 Caps/3Caps/3Caps/4Caps
> X-Tren : 2Caps/3Caps/3Caps/4Caps
> 
> Now with this you are tapering up so its like climbing the ladder and at the 4th month jumping off and hoping to be caught by PCT,right?
> 
> would it be more beneficial to run it like this?
> ............week1/week2./week2.5/week3/week4
> ...


Top that is just the way I have always ran PH/DS.....It may not be the best way but I have always gotten great results using them this way. Most would say just to run it at 3 caps a day for 30 days. I feel that if you taper up then your body will not adjust to the chemical and you will have better results. Try it out and let me know how it goes.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> i am defiantly loosing muscles due to cardio and strict dieting. yesterday did chest, not as good as the last one, felt weaker. i am also getting this mild acne on my face, it doesn't look or feel like an acne, it feels more like dots of cold-sore, its very painful. not sure if its the PCT, but i am ending it this Sunday, then off for one week then the blood test after that.
> 
> Dude, your workouts are insane! i can't wait to see your results...


Bass are you running clen ? Clen has the ability to save muscle and also keep your strength up. Also the acne on your face may be the results of using Clomid, clomid has been know to cause some acne. I know when I was running PCT my back and chest broke out. I hope it gets better for you. Just keep lifting those heavy ass weights!!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all.....Well since starting this log and my cycle I have gained 9lbs...I can see my abs more and I feel like a rock....Hard grainy look if you will.....My strength has improved and the amounts of reps I can do has increased. My strength gains come from the S4 and the DS that I am taking, however I think that I am stronger because of the S4 due to my joints not hurting when lifting!!! It feels so good to be able to push some serious weight and not have your elbows hurt like they are broken. Today I worked arms:

Reverse Grip Bench: 135 x 15, 225 x 10, 225 x 10 275 x 8
DB Extensions: 100 x 12, 120 x 10, 130 x 8 followed by 70 x 20
Skull Crushers: 70 x 12, 100 x 10, 110 x 8 each set followed by close grip 10 reps each
Push Downs: Weight from 110-170 x 12-15 reps until failure
One Arm Extensions: 15 x 20, 20 x 15, 30 x 8 <----shit felt heavy!!!!

Camber Bar Curls (Wide Grip) 70 x 15, 90 x 10, 110 x 8
Alternate DB Curls: 30 x 10, 45 x 8, 50 x 6, 55 x 6
Concentration Curls: 20 x 12-15 for 4 sets 
Cable Curls (Close Grip) Weight from 90-150 x 4 sets to failure
Hammer Curls: 30 x 12, 50 x 8, 60 x 6 <-------Shit felt heavy!!!!

Was going to work calves but got lazy.....Food intake has slightly decreased...I have no appattite (sp?)....So I am forcing myself to eat every 3 hours...I have increased my carbs and lowered my protein intake. I am getting 300 gms Protein, 275gms Carbs, 100gms Fat.....Cardio starts Monday at 15 minutes a day.....Thanks for reading......

On a side note I look in the mirror and I don't like what I see.....The reason is that I am bulking and my body looks like I am cutting....I am talking no water retention no bloat.....I am used to bulking and looking like a freaking water ballon....of course I am eating a lot cleaner then I ever have....I don't know.....Anyone know what I am talking about??? The look you get when bulking????

----------


## **TOP**

Yeah like a fat ass buffalo,or a over inflated tire!! If i were you id be happy  :7up: not sad. :Tear:

----------


## bass

> Bass are you running clen? Clen has the ability to save muscle and also keep your strength up. Also the acne on your face may be the results of using Clomid, clomid has been know to cause some acne. I know when I was running PCT my back and chest broke out. I hope it gets better for you. Just keep lifting those heavy ass weights!!!!!


thanks for the advise, Ill learn more about Clen before using it, maybe Ill do it with my next S4 cycle...

----------


## bass

> Hello all.....Well since starting this log and my cycle I have gained 9lbs...I can see my abs more and I feel like a rock....Hard grainy look if you will.....My strength has improved and the amounts of reps I can do has increased. My strength gains come from the S4 and the DS that I am taking, however I think that I am stronger because of the S4 due to my joints not hurting when lifting!!! It feels so good to be able to push some serious weight and not have your elbows hurt like they are broken. Today I worked arms:
> 
> Reverse Grip Bench: 135 x 15, 225 x 10, 225 x 10 275 x 8
> DB Extensions: 100 x 12, 120 x 10, 130 x 8 followed by 70 x 20
> Skull Crushers: 70 x 12, 100 x 10, 110 x 8 each set followed by close grip 10 reps each
> Push Downs: Weight from 110-170 x 12-15 reps until failure
> One Arm Extensions: 15 x 20, 20 x 15, 30 x 8 <----shit felt heavy!!!!
> 
> Camber Bar Curls (Wide Grip) 70 x 15, 90 x 10, 110 x 8
> ...


i am so glad this cycle is working great for you buddy, i can't wait to see your next photos. Great log BTW...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all.....I worked shoulders today:

Military Press (Front) 135 x 10, 155 x 8, 175 x 8. Drop set to 135 for 6 more reps

DB Press: 80 x 10, 90 x 8, 90 x 8 Drop set to 40 x Failure (15 Reps)

Machine Press: 190 x 20 220 x 15, 245 x 12 Drop set to 110 until Failure

Side Lat Raises: 25 x 10, 35 x 8, 45 x 6 Drop set with 20 to Failure

Front DB Raises: 25 x 15, 35 x 12, 50 x 8

BB Shrugs: 225 x 20, 315 x 15, 315 x 15

Seated DB Shrugs: 50 x 3 sets to failure

Behind Back Shrugs: 225 x 15, 315 x 12, 405 x 10

Calves: 

Standing Raises start at 225 up to 495 x 15 reps hold for one second on bottom 2 seconds on Top

Seated Calve Raises: 90 x 4 Sets to failure

Went home and took in 90gms of Protein....My 5th meal will be 1/2 pound of chicken with 3 cups of rice........

I am feeling the effects of the X-Tren /E-Stane for strength.........My joints are not hurting as bad as they usually do when I take a DS so props to the SARM S4...... Still have the hard grainy look.....No water retention....I will take some pictures on Wednesday to show my progress......

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all......For the second day I have raised the intake of X-Tren /E-Stane to 4 caps a day. I will continue with this for a week and a half and then start to taper down from 4 caps to 3 caps to 2 caps until I start my PCT. The S4 has started to kick in and I feel it most in my joints!!! Today I worked back:

BB Bent over Rows: 135 X 15, 225 X 12, 225 X 10, 275 X 8 drop set to 225 x 6

T-Bar Rows (Close Grip): 2 Plates x 15, 3 plates x 12, 4 plates x 10, 5 plates x 8 (I have no idea how Ronnie Coleman goes up to 695lbs on this movement, ****ing insane)

Seated Rows: Close Grip: 210 X 15, 275 X 12, 330 X 10 drop set to 200 x 10 drop set to 110 x 6

Pull Downs (Wide Grip) 125 X 15, 170 X 10, 220 X 8

Pull Downs (With V Handle): 90 X 20, 110 X 15, 125 X 12

Hammer Strength Rows: 1 Plate x 20, 2 Plates x 15, 3 Plates x 12

Pull Ups: 3 sets to failure (At this point my back was ****ing hurting so I could only get 3-4 reps)

Worked Abs also....

----------


## **TOP**

Looks as if you took what i said into consideration! To me it makes more sense and try to limit the gap from on/off cycle i wish someone would let us know if we are correct!! :Shrug:

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Looks as if you took what i said into consideration! To me it makes more sense and try to limit the gap from on/off cycle i wish someone would let us know if we are correct!!



You know i'm into trying something different...I am going to see how this goes and how I feel....Sides from Tren /Stane are coming in .......Acne on chest/back.......Lower back pumps are starting to hit me.......We shall see how this goes........

----------


## bigpapabuff

Very Very good information, thank you so much for this. Looks like the sarms is having some good effects for everyone using it.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all.....Today I felt ok.....Went to the range so eating was not that good. I worked chest today:

DB Flat Bench: 40 x 50, 120 x 12, 130 x 8, 145 x 6 last set dropset to 50's for 15 more reps

BB Flat Bench: 135 x 15, 225 x 10, 315 x 6 <-----This shit hurt........

Hammer Bench: Started at 110 worked my way up to 245 to failure

Incline DB Bench: 70 x 15, 100 x 10, 80 x 15 dropset with 50's to failure

Pec Deck: Started at 70 worked up to 120 to failure

Dips: 3 Sets to Failure

Strength continues to go up, reps have gone up also... Joints are doing better so I think that is the reason I can lift more weight along with the Tren /Stane kicking in 100% by now.....My night vision is still bad, not fun to drive at night.......Acne is coming in from the Tren/Stane.......I have only gained 9lbs from this cycle so far.......Maybe I need to up my calories some more......My overall well being is ok.......I feel good at the gym, however when I look in the mirror I don't like what I see.....I will take pictures tomorrow and let you assess my progress...Thanks for reading.....

----------


## **TOP**

:Strong Smiley: pics!!!

----------


## bass

just to let you know big O, even though I don’t post everyday i read your log daily...

only 9 pounds in less than two weeks! are you kidding me? dude. that’s awesome...can't wait to see the photos...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all.....just wanted to let you all know how the sides are going .....Right now I am at 4 caps a day Tren /Stane, however I have kept the S4 at 50mg a day splilt into two doses. My agression level is at about 100%, If someone talks to me the wrong way I want to rip their head off.....My sex drive is through the roof....I wake up with a 14 inch wood every morning....Ok, i'm telling lies....a 12 inch wood..... LMFAO!!!!! I am seeing the world through a yellow tint and know that is a side from the S4, it used to be at night that I would experience these problems now it is all the time.....Strength is through the roof also.....Joints are feeling 75% better than normal and I am able to really lift heavy when I work Bi's........I will post pictures tonight after I get done with work...Thanks for reading...

----------


## bass

12"! BTW S4 has another side effect, on the label it says "object may appear larger than actual size" LOL...dude, just take it easy on the little lady...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

LMFAO!!!!! Yeah like the sticker in the mirror!!!!!! Well S4 does give you vision problems....Might be making things look bigger than they really are........

----------


## bass

okay bro, where are the pics?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> I wake up with a 14 inch wood every morning....Ok, i'm telling lies....a 12 inch wood..... LMFAO!!!!!


Aren't you Japanese???

Let's be realistic here... 2 inches.
 :1laugh:

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Aren't you Japanese???
> 
> Let's be realistic here... 2 inches.


LMFAO!!! No i'm not japanese!!!!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all...These are the second week of bulking pictures. Please critique....

----------


## bass

okay, not sure if its the lighting but no change in definition, maybe lost some! sorry just giving you my honest observations. it seems you were more vascular in the last photos. having said that, i compared your last photos to these and it looks like you've gained especially on your shoulders and triceps. your abs showed more in the last photos, you could have gained fat due to the way you are eating, but you only been on this cycle for 2 weeks, its too early to make any conclusions. overall you look bigger.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> okay, not sure if its the lighting but no change in definition, maybe lost some! sorry just giving you my honest observations. it seems you were more vascular in the last photos. having said that, i compared your last photos to these and it looks like you've gained especially on your shoulders and triceps. your abs showed more in the last photos, you could have gained fat due to the way you are eating, but you only been on this cycle for 2 weeks, its too early to make any conclusions. overall you look bigger.


Bass thank you for your honest assessment!!!! Yes the camara I used last time took much better pictures.....I have gained some fat because of the way I have been eating, however I think it will benifit me in the long run...

These are non pumped pictures...I took the other pictures after working back so maybe I looked more pumped vascular in the other ones because of that!!!

Thanks again!!

----------


## bass

i thought that was the case, but its only been two weeks and you gained 9 pounds, you have few weeks to go and i am sure you will look awesome at the end.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Day 13....I worked Legs:

V-Squat 245 x 20, 425 x 15, 515 x 10, 605 x 8 dropped down to 425 for 8 reps, dropped down to 245 x 10 reps

Leg Press: 400 x 15, 600 x 10, 800 x 8, went to super close stance and dropped down to 400 for 3 sets x 12-10 reps

Leg Extensions: Did 3 Sets from 90-140 to failure

Reverse Leg Extensions: Did 4 Sets to failure from 70-150

Lying leg curls: Did 4 Sets from 90-120 to failure

Abbductions: Did 3 sets from 80-150 reps from 10-15


Day 14:

Today was rest day...I only worked Calves and Abs today. Today was the first day I have taken off since I have started....I know this is bad but I have to go to the gym......

Calves:

Standing: 225 x 25, 315 x 15, 405 x 12, 495 x 10, 500 x 8 <----Just wanted to feel 500lbs on my back...... :Smilie: <------have never used 500lbs before so I know my strength is going up.....or it's in my mind.....who really knows......

Leg Press calf raises: 200 x 20, 200 x 20, 400 x 15

Seated Calf Raises: 45 x 25, 90 x 15, 90 x 15, 45 x 20

Machine Raises one leg at a time: 70 x 20, 90 x 15, 90 x 15

At this point my calves felt they were going to blow up so I didn't finish my calf work-out.....My last exercise was 500 no weight standing raises x 2.....I was hurting so I didn't do it.

Abs: 

45 degree incline sit ups: 4 Sets to failure

Leg raises: These are done like haning leg raises followed by bringing your legs up to your abs...Did 4 sets 10 x 10

Obliques: 2 Sets 25 reps each side.

Feeling strong in the gym....My Carb intake has raised again....I am up to 450gms a day for carbs, 325gms protein, 200gms fat......

Taking 4 caps a day plus 50mg of S4 until next week, then I will begin to taper down on Tren /Stane......Thanks for reading.....

Side Note: Vision is staying the same....Life has a yellow tint.......Can't stand going from a bright room to a dark room....Really messes up my night vision......

****Sorry about the pictures they really do me no justice and the quaility sucked ass....I will take some more pictures next week.......

----------


## bass

don't use a flash, flash fills all the curves and valleys and it makes it look like one smooth surface, stand directly under a light source and take flash-less photos...

----------


## endus

I would say you look very cut up for a bulk cycle (really), especially since it looks like you'll be adding near 20lb when done.

I've seen some of the big guys at my gym on their bulk cycle and most of them just look fat - can't see any muscle. I'm sure most of that is water weight as once they are done, they do get super cut up.

I do see what you mean by dry look. There's one guy who is bulking and he looks very wet. But again, compared to him, you are very defined which I would assume is super hard to maintain while trying to gain weight!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all.....First off I will do what you told me to do Bass for the next pictures. Also Thank you endus for your comments....

Today I worked Arms:

Close Grip Bench Press super setted with Push Downs: 135 x 15/110 x 15, 225 x 12/150 x 12, 275 x 8, 210 x 8

Skull Crushers (Incline Bench): 70 x 15, 90 x 12, 110 x 8

DB Extensions: 50 x 25, 120 x 12, 130 x 8 at 120/130 after each set I would pick up the 50 and go to failure....

Dip Machine: 210 x 20, 240 x 15, 270 x 10

Barbell Curls: 70 x 10, 90 x 8, 110 x 6 followed by 40 x failure

Preacher Curls with Camber Bar/DB: 45/20 x 15/10, 55/20 x 15/10, 70/20 x 12/10

Wide Grip Cable Curls: 90 x 12, 130 x 12, 150 x 12

Cable Curls (Working Peaks): 20 x 20, 20 x 20, 20 x 20

Peak Machine: 20 x 25, 30 x 15, 40 x 10 dropped to 20 to failure

Hammer Curls: 30 x 12, 40 x 10, 60 x 8 

Double Arm Hammer Curls: 15 x 20, 20 x 15, 25 x 12, 30 x 10, 25 x 10, 20 x 8, 15 x 10, 10 x 20

Arms feel really good.......My strength has hit 100% and I am loving it.....Weight is the same at 209lbs, I will increase calories until I start gaining weight again.....I think the S4 is keeping my fat down and also keeping me more defined.........I will continue log and take more pictures next Wednesday...Thank you all for reading..

----------


## bass

Big O, this is exactly what I believe the S4 did for me, is helped with loosing fat while maintaining or gaining muscle and strength.

----------


## Sfla80

okinawa, i was going over your routines, and i used to work out like that, well definately not the weight you are using but the amount of sets per body part. I was told i was over trainging so i keep it down between 10-12 sets per. But i feel like i can do so much more especially on this cycle. Whats your opion on this?

I was wanting to get the most out of this so i took everyones advice that was saying i was overtrainging. Especially when i said i went to the gym 7 times a week. One full day off and one 2x a day. But i even backed off of that now. I still do the 2 a day but ill do just cardio on one half.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> okinawa, i was going over your routines, and i used to work out like that, well definately not the weight you are using but the amount of sets per body part. I was told i was over trainging so i keep it down between 10-12 sets per. But i feel like i can do so much more especially on this cycle. Whats your opion on this?
> 
> I was wanting to get the most out of this so i took everyones advice that was saying i was overtrainging. Especially when i said i went to the gym 7 times a week. One full day off and one 2x a day. But i even backed off of that now. I still do the 2 a day but ill do just cardio on one half.


I say whatever feels good for you! Listen to your body and if you are feeling weak in the gym or tired all the time then it means you are over training. If you don't feel like that and your workouts are good to go then don't worry about it.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Worked shoulders today:

DB Press: 50 x 20, 70 x 15, 90 x 10, 90 x 10 drop set to 50 x 15

Machine Press: 4 Sets from 190-255 reps range from 15-12

Side Lat Raises (machine): 4 Sets from 50-110 reps range from 10-12

Front Raises with Short BB w/weight attached: 30 x 10, 50 x 8, 70 x 8

Rear Delts (machine): 3 Sets from 60-110 reps range from 15-12

Shrugs: 225 x 15, 315 x 12, 405 x 10

Rear Shrugs: 225 X 15, 315 X 10, 315 X 10

Seated Shrugs: 50 X 15, 70 X 10, 70 X 10

Upward Rows (Cables): 3 Sets from 70-140 reps from 15-12

Felt strong.....Should have been pushing more for DB Press but I didn't have a spot so I didn't go up to 110's.......Tomorrow is off day....I will only work Calves and Abs........15 more days until I am done with this cycle then 2 weeks of PCT and on to the M-Drol cyle for 3 weeks....Then PCT for 6 weeks......We shall see what I gain......I will take pictures on Wednesday.....

----------


## bass

> I say whatever feels good for you! Listen to your body and if you are feeling weak in the gym or tired all the time then it means you are over training. If you don't feel like that and your workouts are good to go then don't worry about it.


Big O, i like your answer...i can't lift heavy due to old joint, therefore my muscles don't get enough workout, so i do more exercises...it works for me.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Read below...double post...internet sucks.....

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello All....

Today I worked Calves and Abs....Feeling a little lathargic in the gym and also for most of the day....Last night had an anixity attack and could not sleep.....Sleeping has become more difficult due to the amount of Tren I am taking......This is a side of tren.......I have been sweating like a pig in the gym and when I do get to sleep....I mean I sweat so much it looks like I took a bath and just laid down on the bed......Sex drive is still up there, I think this is a side of S4 because when on other cycles at this time I would not even be thinking about sex......I have no appettie....I mean none.......I am forcing myself to eat every 3 hours, but it is hard....It takes me over half hour to consume my meals now.......Another side of Tren/Stane.....I am looking pretty good...Wife has told me I put on more size....However she is my wife and tells me what I WANT to hear.....but she is very honest so.......Legs are getting more veins in them and have grown over 1/2 inch since starting this cycle.....Abs are coming in more and I feel that I am losing more fat around the mid section. Vision on the S4 is the same....Still see the little demons when waking....I don't really care though it is not that bad.....I think if I had more S4 I would up the dose to 100mg a day to really see how far I could push this cycle........Strength continues to raise....I will do Bench, Deads, Squats x 1 rep max this coming week to see if I have gained overall strength......Thank you all for reading......

----------


## endus

> Hello All....
> 
> Today I worked Calves and Abs....Feeling a little lathargic in the gym and also for most of the day....Last night had an anixity attack and could not sleep.....Sleeping has become more difficult due to the amount of Tren I am taking......This is a side of tren.......I have been sweating like a pig in the gym and when I do get to sleep....I mean I sweat so much it looks like I took a bath and just laid down on the bed......Sex drive is still up there, I think this is a side of S4 because when on other cycles at this time I would not even be thinking about sex......I have no appettie....I mean none.......I am forcing myself to eat every 3 hours, but it is hard....It takes me over half hour to consume my meals now.......Another side of Tren/Stane.....I am looking pretty good...Wife has told me I put on more size....However she is my wife and tells me what I WANT to hear.....but she is very honest so.......Legs are getting more veins in them and have grown over 1/2 inch since starting this cycle.....Abs are coming in more and I feel that I am losing more fat around the mid section. Vision on the S4 is the same....Still see the little demons when waking....I don't really care though it is not that bad.....I think if I had more S4 I would up the dose to 100mg a day to really see how far I could push this cycle........Strength continues to raise....I will do Bench, Deads, Squats x 1 rep max this coming week to see if I have gained overall strength......Thank you all for reading......


1/2" on leg is phenomenal. Its hard to get size gain on legs.

If you have some bold 200 or eq, that should help you with appetite and but probably bit late for that (take couple of weeks to start).

As for sweating - I think thats also part of S4 symptom. I sweat little normally but I've been sweating like pig - just as you said, drenched. This is very abnormal for me, so I would think its S4.

Becareful with the strength gain - I'm beginning to feel it in my joints a bit and think I'm moving bit too fast on the heavier weight. Though I'm not advance as you with lifting. Cheers!

----------


## bass

I agree regarding the sweat is from S4, i mentioned it on my log as well. Congratulations big O, hard work will pay off, keep pumping. i still have 3/4 of S4 bottle, if you want it i can send it to you, its open so not sure how you feel about that. I can’t wait to see your next photos.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> I agree regarding the sweat is from S4, i mentioned it on my log as well. Congratulations big O, hard work will pay off, keep pumping. i still have 3/4 of S4 bottle, if you want it i can send it to you, its open so not sure how you feel about that. I cant wait to see your next photos.


Bass thank you for the offer!!!!! That is really nice of you and I really appreciate it, however I think by the time it got here I would be done with the Tren /Stane/S4 cycle. Please keep it for yourself and use it when you cycle again!!!!! 

Today I worked Chest instead of back...I want to try to switch it up a little so that is why the change:

DB Flat Bench: 30 x 25, 120 x 12, 130 x 8, 150 x 6 <===== Yes I hit those ****ers!!!!! No longer scared of them!!!!

BB Flat Bench: 135 x 20, 225 x 12, 350 x 3 drop set from 225 x 10, 135 x 15

Decline Bench: 225 x 12, 275 x 10, 315 x 8 

Hammer Strength Bench: 125 x 4 sets x 20 reps

Pec Deck: 110 x 3 Sets x 15 reps

Weighted Dips: Body x 15, 45 x 12, 90 x 10 drop set to own body weight for another 8 reps......

Chest is really coming along, definition and seperation is looking really good. Upper chest is blowing up.....Striations are more visible and veins are really coming through......

Agression is through the roof......I'm in a bad mood all the time.....I don't feel like leaving the gym and want to keep going.....Tomorrow I will try to pull 550-600 on deads......Wish me luck......Thanks for reading.....

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> 1/2" on leg is phenomenal. Its hard to get size gain on legs.
> 
> If you have some bold 200 or eq, that should help you with appetite and but probably bit late for that (take couple of weeks to start).
> 
> As for sweating - I think thats also part of S4 symptom. I sweat little normally but I've been sweating like pig - just as you said, drenched. This is very abnormal for me, so I would think its S4.
> 
> Becareful with the strength gain - I'm beginning to feel it in my joints a bit and think I'm moving bit too fast on the heavier weight. Though I'm not advance as you with lifting. Cheers!


Yes the joints.....I am taking 4000mg a day of Glucosamine to counter my joint pain....The S4 was doing a good job until I started hitting the really heavy weight.......

As for my appetite I will continue to force myself to eat every 3 hours......Next week I will start eating every 2 hours and try to consume over 7,000 calories a day to start feeding my muscles more.......I am going to double the amount of Carbs that I am taking right now from 350gms to 700gms a day for carbs....I am keeping the protein at 300-400gms a day...As for fats I think I am going t keep them at 100gms a day.....I am thinking this will force my muscles to grow.......Or I will turn into a fat ass, but that is ok....I will lose it all when I diet sometime in April/May 2010!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Sorry I am on Day 18 not 17......Maybe my mind is going......

----------


## bass

dude, don't break anything, 600 on deads, holy shit! i hate to get in your way now, LOL...

----------


## endus

> Yes the joints.....I am taking 4000mg a day of Glucosamine to counter my joint pain....The S4 was doing a good job until I started hitting the really heavy weight.......
> 
> As for my appetite I will continue to force myself to eat every 3 hours......Next week I will start eating every 2 hours and try to consume over 7,000 calories a day to start feeding my muscles more.......I am going to double the amount of Carbs that I am taking right now from 350gms to 700gms a day for carbs....I am keeping the protein at 300-400gms a day...As for fats I think I am going t keep them at 100gms a day.....I am thinking this will force my muscles to grow.......Or I will turn into a fat ass, but that is ok....I will lose it all when I diet sometime in April/May 2010!!!!!!!!!


My god, what does 7000 calories diet look like - do post! I have a feeling I'll be doing that on Thanksgiving feast but totally different diet  :Smilie:

----------


## bass

i was thinking about that, its insane!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all....I worked back tonight:

Deadlifts: 315 x 10 (Warm up), 405 x 3, 495 x 2, 535 x 1 <===== I didn't go up to 550-600 as planned....I just didn't feel it...I know I could have gotten 545-550 with no problem because the 535 didn't take alot of effort........

BB Bent Over Row: 225 x 12, 225 x 10, 295 x 8

Seated Rows: 120 x 20, 260 x 12, 330 x 10

Reverse Grip Pull Downs: 110 x 20, 170 x 12, 220 x 8

I am about to start my 7,000 calories a day diet....It will look like this:

Meal 1: 60gms Protein Shake
Meal 2: 16 Egg whites with 3 whole eggs
Meal 3: 2 x 14 oz NY Strip Steak with Potatoes
Meal 4: 1 Pound 93% lean ground beef with Egg Noodles
Meal 5: 2 Pounds of Pasta with Ground Beef
120gms Protein Shake (Pre WO)
120gms Proteinm Shake (Post WO)
Meal 6: 2 x 14 oz NY Strip Steak with Potatoes
Meal 7: 1 Pound Pasta with Shrimp
Meal 8: 120gms Protein Shake with Fish Oil

This is what I ate today........I feel like a stuffed turd......Weight is at 210.5 as of this morning on the scale, I'm sure I weigh about 215 right now because of the amount of food I have taken in....

I have been drinking over a gallon of water every 12 hours.......

When I take my pictures my belly will be a little swollen because of the amount of food I am consuming.......Thanks for reading....

By the way my food bill has been over 495.00 every two weeks.........Food is very expensive over here in Okinawa.....

----------


## endus

I'm speechless - That's quite a list of food for one day!

I don't think food cost will be that much different here. A 14 oz NY strip is expensive since its better quality meat. What about fish? Its really cheap there or at least it was when I was in Tokyo.

----------


## bass

yea, when my son was stationed in Okinawa all he ate was sushi, great source of protein with almost no fat...BTW big O, what kind of a shake is that with 120 grams of protein? i bet you make it so think it tastes like mud....

----------


## toothache

How big are your dumps?  :Smilie:

----------


## endus

> yea, when my son was stationed in Okinawa all he ate was sushi, great source of protein with almost no fat...BTW big O, what kind of a shake is that with 120 grams of protein? i bet you make it so think it tastes like mud....



I found one that has 184 gram of protein. Its called Vitor Russian bear. It comes in a 4lb tub and there's (3) serving !!!

----------


## bass

> i found one that has 184 gram of protein. Its called vitor russian bear. It comes in a 4lb tub and there's (3) serving !!!


lmao........

----------


## Little Herc

I dont think tren is a very good thing to take while your trying to eat a lot.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> I dont think tren is a very good thing to take while your trying to eat a lot.



You are right because I am not hungry ever now........

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello friends.....Today was leg day......

Back Squats: 225 x 10, 315 x 8, 405 x 6

Leg Press: 200 x 20, 400 x 15, 600 x 10, 800 x 8

V-Squat: 200 x 15, 400 x 10, 600 x 8 <=======Sled cannot hold any more weight....I thought if I used the 100s I would be able to add more weight, but alas I cannot....I would have been able to do 800lbs easy....

Extensions: 110 x 4 sets up to 15 reps

Reverse Leg Curls: 70 x 20, 110 x 15, 140 x 12

Lying Leg Curls: 70 x 15, 125 x 12, 155 x 10

Single Leg Lying Leg Curls: 50 x 4 sets up to 15 reps

Adductions: 4 sets using up to 150lbs

Abbductions: 4 sets using up to 200lbs

Weight is up to 211.00 this morning......Gaining some fat around the midsection.......That is expected for a bulk cycle.....I will lose it when I diet......Next year......LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> yea, when my son was stationed in Okinawa all he ate was sushi, great source of protein with almost no fat...BTW big O, what kind of a shake is that with 120 grams of protein? i bet you make it so think it tastes like mud....


Big Bass I use Prolab protein....I just use more then it states on the tub.....I have been going through a tub every two weeks......it costs 55.00 dollars over here......

I can't stand susi....Shit is gross...Tried it once and never again.....I'm a meat and potatoes kind of guy.....I like salmon but that is it.......

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> I found one that has 184 gram of protein. Its called Vitor Russian bear. It comes in a 4lb tub and there's (3) serving !!!


LMFAO!!! That shit is funny!!! 3 whole servings huh? It is like the Mass builders that contain 2000 calories and contains 10 servings with a 5lb bag!!!! Shit is like mud.......and the taste.......

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Friends....Here are my recent pictures: Weight is at 211lbs......

Critique away...These are no pump pictures......

----------


## Okinawa_Power

More pictures.......

----------


## Okinawa_Power

More pictures.....

----------


## benny_jerry

looking good bro

----------


## bass

yea baby, you definitely look dryer, more ripped. awesome progress man, i still get freaked out looking at your shoulders! legs look great. LMAO, looking at your supplements photo...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> yea baby, you definitely look dryer, more ripped. awesome progress man, i still get freaked out looking at your shoulders! legs look great. LMAO, looking at your supplements photo...


Thanks Bass!!!! I have 10 more days of this cycle then I will hit PCT hard and continue with M-Drol for another 3 weeks. I am hoping to get to 215lbs!!! Thanks again!

----------


## BJJ

What changed in your diet and drugs ingestion between the pics you posted on 11/11 and the ones I see now?
By the way, congrats.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> What changed in your diet and drugs ingestion between the pics you posted on 11/11 and the ones I see now?
> By the way, congrats.


My diet has been the same thoughout the cycle. I increased the amount of Carbs that I was taking and lowered my protein and kept my fats the same. As for supplements I cycled like this:

SARMS S4:50mg a day divided into two doses
X-Tren : 3/3/4/ 4th week I will taper down to 3 caps a day 
E-Stane: 3/3/4 4th week I will taper down to 3 caps a day

I am drinking a gallon of water a day......I have 10 days left on this cycle and will do 2 weeks of heavy PCT:

Clomid: 100/100
Nolva: 70/70

After two weeks I will then do a 3 week cycle of M-Drol at 30/30/30 followed by 6 weeks of PCT/Cutting at the following doses:

Clomid: 70/70/35/35
Nolva: 40/40/20/20
Clen : 20/20/30/30/40/40/50/50/60/60/70/70/100/100 <====Each day for 2 weeks followed by 2 weeks off....

In a nutshell that is my cycle right now and what is to come.....

I am hoping to get up to 215-220lbs, then diet down to 200lbs at around 10%or lower if I can sustain the diet for that long.....

----------


## BJJ

> My diet has been the same thoughout the cycle. I increased the amount of Carbs that I was taking and lowered my protein and kept my fats the same. As for supplements I cycled like this:
> 
> SARMS S4:50mg a day divided into two doses
> X-Tren : 3/3/4/ 4th week I will taper down to 3 caps a day 
> E-Stane: 3/3/4 4th week I will taper down to 3 caps a day
> 
> I am drinking a gallon of water a day......I have 10 days left on this cycle and will do 2 weeks of heavy PCT:
> 
> Clomid: 100/100
> ...


Why have you increased the glucides and lowered the protides?
Regarding clen, why do not you use the ketotifen protocol?

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Why have you increased the glucides and lowered the protides?
> Regarding clen, why do not you use the ketotifen protocol?



I got some good information for increasing my carbs and decreasing my protein from one of my friends on this site. I have not researched the keto diet enough to give it a try........

----------


## bass

> My diet has been the same thoughout the cycle. I increased the amount of Carbs that I was taking and lowered my protein and kept my fats the same. As for supplements I cycled like this:
> 
> SARMS S4:50mg a day divided into two doses
> X-Tren : 3/3/4/ 4th week I will taper down to 3 caps a day 
> E-Stane: 3/3/4 4th week I will taper down to 3 caps a day
> 
> I am drinking a gallon of water a day......I have 10 days left on this cycle and will do 2 weeks of heavy PCT:
> 
> Clomid: 100/100
> ...


dude, you're going to look like beef jerky when you're done with clen...

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> dude, you're going to look like beef jerky when you're done with clen...



I hope I can get down to at least 9% BF......That would be awesome!!!!!

Worked Arms today:

Close Grip Bench: 135 X 15, 225 X 12, 225 X 12, 280 X 6

DB Extensions: 50 X 20, 120 X 12, 130 X 10 drop set to 50 for 20 more reps

French Cable Extensions: 4 Sets up to 110 with reps from 12-25

Seated Curls (Both arms at same time): 20 X 20, 30 X 15, 40 X 12

Alternate DB Curls: 35 X 10, 40 X 8, 50 X 6

Wide Cable Curls: 4 Sets up to 150 with reps from 12-15

Hammer Curls: 40 X 12, 50 X 8, 60 X 6

Weight is 212 as of this morning........Left Shoulder is hurting some.....I think from laying on it all night.......Sweats are bad, agression is at 110%......Having strange dreams.......Can't sleep for more then 3 hours at a time. Very tired all the time now.....I am taking as many naps as I can......I have 9 more days of this cycle.....Eating is a bitch.....Don't want to eat at all......I have to really force myself to eat....Not eating like I have been....I think all I consumed yesterday was about 2000 calories.......I have no desire to eat.....It takes me forever to finish my food now.......Just sitting here and I am dreading having to eat my 4th meal of the day......No desire.....No desire.....Hoping this changes once I am off the Tren .......Life is being seen in a yellow tint all the time now.......Good ole S4.......When going from a light to a dark room it is hell.....Driving is not fun anymore.......Can't wait for this cycle to be over.....To many chemicals in my system.......Thanks for reading.....

Desire is what keeps us going.......without desire the will to succeed and overcome falls to the wayside.......

----------


## endus

You're doing fine!!! I hope you had a good Thanksgiving day in a foreign land.

Its good to just walk away to do something completely different - skip a day and releax, get a massage, whatever to get yourself recharge. Just think about the overall goal and final outcome - you've come a long way.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello All....

Feeling much better today! I worked shoulders:

DB Press: 70 x 15, 80 x 12, 100 x 8 drop set to 40 to failure

Military Press: 135 x 15, 225 x 12, 255 x 10

Lateral Raises: 60 x 12, 110 x 10, 150 x 8

Rear Pec Dec: 80 x 15, 110 x 12, 140 x 10

BB Shrugs: 225 x 15, 315 x 12, 405 x 10, 495 x 8

BB Shrugs Behind Back: 225 x 15, 315 x 12, 315 x 12

Upward Rows (Machine): 100 x 20, 170 x 12, 200 x 10

Not as tired today, I started taking Vit A to counter the larthary and I hope it keeps working. Dose has been the following:

Tren : 3 Caps a day
Stane: 3 Caps a day
S4: 50mg ED Divided in two doses

Tomorrow is Abs and Calves..........I consider this my day off.......Thanks for reading.......

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all...Today I worked Abs and calves:

Standing Calve raises: 225 X 20, 315 X 15, 405 X 12, 495 X 10

Seated Leg Press Raises: 3 SETS UP TO 150LBS

Seated Calve Raises: 90lbs 3 sets to failure

Abs:

Seated Crunches: 4 Sets of 110 to failure

Hanging Leg Raises: 4 Sets to failure

Decline Crunches: 4 Sets to failure

Tomorrow I will work back.....Thanks for reading.....

----------


## Okinawa_Power

I worked Back today:

Deadlifts: 225 x 15, 315 x 12, 405 x 8

Pull Downs Wide Grip: 3 Sets up to 220

Reverse Pull Downs Narrow Grip: 3 Sets up to 140

Seated Rows: 3 Sets up to 330

DB Rows: 100 x 10, 100 x 10, 150 x 8

Eating alot better the last few days. Calorie intake around 4,000 a day. I think strength has maxed out, affects of Tren /Stane are tapering off. I only have one more dose of S4 left...I think I was short changed with the amount I recieved......I'll have to talk to Lion about that......Don't know if I will run PCT for two weeks or If I will continue with M-Drol for another 3 weeks before hitting PCT........I feel ok for sides.....I might run Tren/Stane for another 3 weeks along with M-Drol and see what I can do......I have not hit my goal of 215.....This morning I tipped the scales at 213.5.....so I am two pounds away.....I am not holding any water so I think my gains have been lean muscle mass.....I will take pictures tomorrow to see where I stand...Thanks for reading.....My starting stats and my current stats:

Starting:
5'7"
202
BF: 11.5%

5'7"
213.5
BF: 13%

I have gained 11.5 pounds in 27 days.......

----------


## bass

what method are you using to measure your BF%?

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> what method are you using to measure your BF%?



Bass using the military method.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Day 28 not 27.....

Hello all....Worked Chest today:

BB Flat bench: 135 X 15, 225 X 12, 225 X 12, 300 X 8

BB Incline bench: 135 x 12, 135 x 12, 225 x 6

DB Flat bench: 60 X 20, 100 X 12, 120 X 8

Hammer Strength Bench: 3 Sets up to 220

Pec Deck: 3 Sets up to 110

Dips: 3 sets to failure

Eating has increased.....I am feeling much better the last few days. I am going to extend my cycle to three weeks with Tren /Stane/M-Drol for 3 weeks. I will keep the dose at 3 caps per day for each compound. Sides from Tren/Stane are minimal and I think I can take another 3 weeks. After the three weeks I will do a very heavy dosed PCT along with Clen and try to cut down to 7-8% BF....Thanks for reading.......

----------


## bass

looks like you cut down on exercises compare to your last workouts, but still a good workout.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> looks like you cut down on exercises compare to your last workouts, but still a good workout.


Bass I am trying to limit my sets for each body part. I think I will get better results.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello All....

I worked legs last night:

Squats: 225 X 12, 225 X 12, 315 X 10

Press: 400 X 15, 600 X 12, 800 X 10

Extensions: 3 sets up to 170

Reverse Extensions: 3 sets up to 190

Lying leg curls: 3 Sets up to 160

One Leg Lying curls: 3 sets up to 90

I have decided to run another 3 weeks of Tren /Stane/M-Drol......I am hoping to hit my goal of 215-220. Strength is at 110%....Calorie intake is at 4,000 daily. After these 3 weeks I will do PCT along with Clen and see what BF I can get down too. The goal is 200lbs at 7%

Thanks for reading.

----------


## lifterjaydawg

so much good info on sarms here, thank you all so much. Will be making my order very soon.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello All......Today I worked Arms....Was supposed to be abs and calves, but was not feeling it......I wanted to work arms!!!!

Close Grip Bench: 135 X 15, 225 X 10, 225 X 10, 295 X 6 <===NEXT WEEK 300LBS CLOSE GRIP.....

Skull Crushers: 3 Sets supersetted with DB Extensions up to 110/100

Push Downs: 3 Sets up to 200lbs for 20-15 reps

Reverse Push Downs: 3 sets up to 110lbs for 20-15 reps

Dips: 3 Sets up to 270lbs for 20-15 reps

Machine curls: 3 Sets up to 90lbs for 12-15 reps

Seated Alternate Curls: 20 X 15, 30 X 12, 40 X 10

Cable Curls (Wide): 3 Sets up to 160lbs

Hammer Curls: 20 X 15, 30 X 12, 40 X 10

Reverse Curls: 3 Sets up to 90lbs for 12-15 reps

Feeling pretty good. Sides are not bad. Just sweating like a damn pig, strength is still going good. Eating a lot better then before......Thanks for reading.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Hello all...I am closing down my log. I have finished my SARMs S4 cycle and I believe that it helped me with strength and fat loss while gaining muscle. I am closing this log because I am not taking S4 anymore and I am only taking Tren /Stane/M-Drol and this is a SARMs section. I will post my week 4 pictures tomorrow and that will close out this log. I appreciate all the input from you all and I can say that I have made some great friends on here. I will continue to check out this section and I hope to hear from you all in the future and I wish you all the luck with your future endevors. Okinawa_Power signing out........

----------


## endus

Good luck bro! - learned a lot from you from your excellent log. I'm sure we'll see more logs from you. Cheers

----------


## bass

same here, thanks for the great log but most importantly thank you for your service. now go and kick some terrorist ass...I look forward to seeing your final photos.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Updated pictures are in the picture thread!!!! Thanks again for reading and I hope to stay in touch with all of you!!!

----------


## Schmidty

bump

----------


## playamade

you need pct.

----------

